# Tesco CC balance transfer problems (to AIB)



## pinkie123 (21 Mar 2013)

Hi, took out an AIB credit card in Jan to avail of their 12 month 3% balance transfer rate. Filled out the balance transfer form to pay off my tesco cc balance. The amount was charged on my AIB cc in Feb. The payment didn't show up on my tesco cc in feb (billed early in the month) so I presumed it would be on next bill (no online service for tesco). So got the bill this month and no balance transfer paid. I have been ringing tesco since last friday about this and can get no joy from them at all. Keep saying they are "looking" into it. In the meantime I didn't pay the minimum so tesco slapped me with charges etc. Have paid up since but they say it may go on my ECB record that I missed a payment - I have never missed a payment on anything in my life!
I have also rang AIB and they said they sent a cheque for the amount at end Jan. Tbh was a bit surprised at the cheque part is that not a very archaeic way of doing this? 
So in my position would you be chasing tesco or aib about this. I am so annoyed that I may have a blemish on my record about this through no fault of my own.
Also I am being charged for a balance on 2 cards now rather than one. And neither bank seem to care.


----------



## MrEarl (21 Mar 2013)

Hello,

I think you need to immediately get onto AIB, ask them to confirm their cheque was cashed and on what date - ensuring it was cashed by Tesco.  AIB can put a trace on their cheque and quickly confirm these details to you by email / in writting.

Then, armed with the above information go back to Tesco.

Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## PaddyW (25 Mar 2013)

Please let us know the outcome on this


----------



## pinkie123 (11 Apr 2013)

Just wondering does anyone have further advice on this.

Update: AIB cancelled 1st cheque and sent another to tesco 2 weeks ago. Rang Tesco this week and again, same story, they haven't received it. I now think the problem is with AIB. The tesco cs agent gave me the address that AIB should have sent the cheque - to a PO box in Glasgow. AIB yesterday told me they sent it to an address in Dublin and insisted it was the correct address. AIB person got actually quite irate with me when I asked for my payments back!
Basically they have put 4K on my AIB card since Jan - but no payment to Tesco has been made. Meanwhile I have paid €250 in payments to AIB. And the same to Tesco as my balance has not been cleared. Basically my cc debit has been doubled! And AIB won't refund me my payments. To be honest I just want to cancel the AIB card and get my payments back. This is far too much hassle to get a balance transfer rate.
What can I do to get AIB to give me my money back? Ombudsman? The girl on the phone was so irate with me when asking for my payments back. Tried to reason with her that my debt has doubled and an extra €250 in cc payments has been made towards a balance on an AIB card that never existed.
Please if you have some advice let me know.


----------



## pinkie123 (11 Apr 2013)

over 1,600 views and no advice


----------



## Lightning (11 Apr 2013)

Hi there,

Tesco Bank UK are based in Glasgow. Locally, they might be only cash GBP cheques. Possibly. 

Tesco Bank Ireland use HSBC for cleaning services. HSBC are based in Grand Canal Dock in Dublin. HSBC do EUR cash services on behalf of Tesco Bank.

Hence, AIB might be right that the EUR cheque needs to go to a Dublin address. 

Tesco Bank Ireland only recently moved to HSBC for local clearing services. 

Can AIB advise as to the exact address that they sent it to? Was it to HSBC?

Can Tesco Bank advise you as to why they think the cheque should go to the UK? Surely, it should go to HSBC? Are Tesco Bank giving you advise that they give to their UK customers, by mistake, rather than the correct advise to Irish customers?

Just some thoughts.


----------



## MrEarl (14 Apr 2013)

pinkie123 said:


> over 1,600 views and no advice



Hello,

You have had my first suggestion, in terms of advice above.

Here's my second offer of advice - contact the Ombudsman, thats the only way to kick a$$ sometimes !

[broken link removed]

Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## pinkie123 (15 Apr 2013)

Thanks MrEarl.
Think I will have to threaten AIB with ombudsman! The way they reacted when I asked for my payment of €250 against a credit card that effectively has a €0 balance you would swear I was asking for their firstborn. But wow, they did refund me the interest! On a balance that dosen't exist! Also they were meant to get back to me on Friday and yes, you guessed it, no phonecall. 
I am in the process of moving to ptsb over this. Paying over €30 a quarter for current account for a bank with this kind of service is a joke.


----------



## pinkie123 (17 Sep 2013)

Just an update on this issue, and opinions as well if possible!
I lodged a complaint with AIB over this which they said was investigated, I got a letter saying there was no fault on their side and Tesco was to blame for not accepting the cheques from them.
So, I left it and tbh forgot about it - until couple of weeks ago I received 2 letters from an post within a few days of each other. Both contained the balance transfer cheques issued by AIB - and sent to the wrong Tesco address. Now the customer service people from Tesco said to make sure AIB sent to the correct address - and I did raise this issue with AIB who insisted that they could not have got it wrong. But they did, and I have the proof now down to the wrongly address envelopes!
So basically I would still like to avail of their 3.4% balance transfer rate. I am trying hard to pay down my tesco cc but its taking ages because of the high interest I am being charged. However, this rate runs out in Nov 2013. I would accept, as an 'apology' from AIB if they extended this for another 12 months so I could get the balance transfer through, since it was their incompetence that failed me in the first place. I intend to write to the ombudsman and AIB regarding this and include photocopies of the cheques and the misaddressed envelopes. Does anyone think I could achieve this outcome?


----------

